# Audi website states 09 3.0 TDI is coming.



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

Its on the websie. They have a small TDI microsite. 
Cant wait to see how much it is going to be. Got to start saving now.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

I know what you mean. I'm saving for a house.... and now, saving for a Q7 TDI as well.
I would expect the TDI to fall in between the VR6 and V8 in pricing


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_I know what you mean. I'm saving for a house.... and now, saving for a Q7 TDI as well.
I would expect the TDI to fall in between the VR6 and V8 in pricing

Lets hope so. Saving for a house blows, had to go through that this year, buit decided that if you keep on saving, its very hard to catch up. Saving to have a 20% down payment would take me about 10 years. ENough house talk.








I checked the Mb website to see how their diesel pricing positioning is and it is only a 1000 bucks more to the comperable gas engine.
In Germany the Diesels are about 1000-1200 euroes more than their gasoline counterparts. 
I hope Audi stays within those boundaries.
I took a look at a V10 Touraeg and the MSRP was 67K, plus 5000 Market adjustment














. Hope that Audi doesnt outprice themselves.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (StoicDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StoicDude* »_
I took a look at a V10 Touraeg and the MSRP was 67K, plus 5000 Market adjustment














. Hope that Audi doesnt outprice themselves.


....yet I believe that the V10s generally sell pretty well compared to its V8 (and V6) brethren. I'd love for VW and Audi to release some of their TDIs in the US, especially if they're priced between the V6 and V8 (and 50 state legal)


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (mml7)*

The V6TDI engine is coming stateside. A definite date has not been set yet.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Audi website states 09 3.0 TDI is coming. (StoicDude)*

I can not understand why they take so long to give you guys the Tdi ?
Our first Q7 that was launched was the 3,0 Tdi !! (In August) and we are a "third world country" ha ha ha







on the Southern Tip of Africa.
The Tdi's roam the streets of Libya as well (since October)


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Audi website states 09 3.0 TDI is coming. (StoicDude)*

The 3.0 Tdi is about R70 000.00 (roughly $10k) more expensive than the equavalent Touareg.
The option list is endless and cost and arm and a leg.
Have a look here for that (remember R7 for a $) http://www.audi.co.za/specs/?rid=q7 (Click on ADD A MODEL)
Here is a SA road report on the 3.0 Tdi 
http://www.motoring.co.za/inde...d=381
You will see the warning re the accesories.
I hope it helps.
Cheers


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Audi website states 09 3.0 TDI is coming. (Gunship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunship* »_I can not understand why they take so long to give you guys the Tdi ?
Our first Q7 that was launched was the 3,0 Tdi !! (In August) and we are a "third world country" ha ha ha







on the Southern Tip of Africa.
The Tdi's roam the streets of Libya as well (since October)









That's exactly the reason... our government wants to keep our air clean unlike a lot of "third world" countries.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Audi website states 09 3.0 TDI is coming. (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_
That's exactly the reason... our government wants to keep our air clean unlike a lot of "third world" countries.









We have wind ...


----------

